# Could I raise Cod?



## KeepingItAtHome (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm specifically looking at farming Cod in Oklahoma. I know NOTHING about fish and only a smidge about aquaponics. I'm wanting cod specifically for the livers, of course the meat wouldn't be bad either. 
My initial concerns are:
Oklahoma gets freakin' HOT in the summer, from my understanding cod is a cold water fish, how can I handle this?
How much room does a cod need to get to a decent eating size? I'm concerned I'm going to need giant, deep tanks set up. 
Are there some plants that do better with an aquaponics set up than others?
Is it reasonable to expect the fish to reproduce and for this to be a generally self sustaining operation?


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

It could probably be done but the cost per pound would run into the tens or hundreds of thousands of dollars.

It might be better to focus on a fish that has lots of culture history and most of the problems solved like channel catfish.


----------



## Spysar (Mar 30, 2013)

No way are you gonna raise cod in Oklahoma! How is that possible???

Your gonna raise these:??


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

yup I going with spysar on this. you see all the water in the back ground of that picture posted. Some things boil down to location,location,location... Now if you take your plan to the Ocean very possible and is already done. http://www.nmfs.noaa.gov/mb/sk/pdf/Report_18.pdf


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

And THAT is a small one!

Mon


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Isn't cod a saltwater fish?


----------



## KeepingItAtHome (Jun 17, 2013)

LOL well I wasn't expecting quite that big but I get the point. 
Cabin Fever, there are fresh water cod in the great Lakes. 

So are there any other oily fish, or fish with high liver oils that I could raise?


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Yes cod are saltwater fish.

The freshwater cod (eelpout) require cold water and are one of the few species that spawn under the ice.

I'm not familiar with any fish that has a high oil content in the liver beside eelpout. If you want fish oil get some winter carp. They yield up to 20% oil when processed. I would think it would be good for biodiesel.


----------



## KeepingItAtHome (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm looking for nutritional value. Right now we spend a small fortune on Fermented Cod Liver oil for the Vit A and D and I'm looking at how I could replace it.


----------



## dcross (Aug 12, 2005)

Isn't raw milk high in A and D? Trout are an oily fish, but cold water also.


----------



## KeepingItAtHome (Jun 17, 2013)

Yes it is Dcross, unfortunately I'm allergic. No, not lactose intolerant, allergic as in get my epi-pen or call 911


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

There might be some plants you could grow that would give you the A and D.

Trout and salmon require cold water so you would either need a good flowing spring or a chiller and do it indoors. KaChing$$


----------



## KeepingItAtHome (Jun 17, 2013)

yeah a chiller would be nice, but wow the electric costs on that would be crazy!
hmmm I guess I need to re-think this... Thanks everyone for the insights!


----------



## longshot38 (Dec 19, 2006)

just to clarify, Cod was the life blood of this island for nearly 500 years. the cod liver oil you buy comes from cold, salt water.

from wikipedia:
The two most important species of cod are the Atlantic cod (_Gadus morhua_), which lives in the colder waters and deeper sea regions throughout the North Atlantic, and the Pacific cod (_Gadus macrocephalus_), found in both eastern and western regions of the northern Pacific

it would be virtually impossible to grow these in an artificial environment in Oklahoma unless you had the backing of big government or unlimited resources, in which case buying the oil would be more sensible no matter the cost because it will still be so much cheaper than growing and processing.

hope this helps
dean


----------



## K.B. (Sep 7, 2012)

Not sure if they are available in the US, but I've heard good things about the oil content of a couple types of australian perch (jade and silver perch). 

http://aquaponicsjournal.com/docs/articles/jade-perch-rich-in-Omega-3.pdf

May be more suitable than cod for your area if you can get ahold of them


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

maybe you could look into what a FRESHwater 'cod' might do for you to raise. Google up 'ellpout', or simply 'freshwater cod' and see what you find.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

The only thing I know of thats fresh water and in the cod family is burbot, but they like cold deep water like their cousins. But they are not eelpouts.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

We call burbot eelpout in MN.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

We call cod lutefisk in MN.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

We also call them lawyers. They are slimy. If you grab one it will wrap itself around your arm. There is a festival in the eelpout's honor in Walker, MN a ways north of me. http://www.eelpoutfestival.com/


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

fishhead said:


> We call burbot eelpout in MN.



yes but that's a misnomer. 

And cabin lutefisk may be made from cod it sure isnt the fish dinner I eat of cod.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

That's the problem with using common names. If I remember right our freshwater cod (burbot, eelpout, lawyer) are _Lota lota_.

Commercial fishermen in MN used to and may still, catch them by the semi load and haul them to Indiana to be put in fee fishing ponds. I couldn't believe that when I heard it since too many fishermen leave them to rot on the ice up here.


----------

